# Right flank mass



## trose45116 (Jun 12, 2012)

What would you bill for this?

The path report states glomus tumor locally excised. 


57-year-old with a history of a mass to the right flank.  The area was painful and the patient desired it to be removed.  I examined the patient in the office and concurred that excision was indicated.  The risks and benefits, including infection, bleeding, and the possibility of recurrence and/or chronic pain, were discussed and consent obtained.  



DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE:  Patient was taken to the operating room and identified.  He was then appropriately sedated and placed in the left lateral decubitus position.  The area was prepped and draped and an elliptical incision was made to fully excise the mass.  This was done in full thickness.  Once the mass was excised, the area was then cauterized and then closed in layers using a 3-0 Vicryl for the deep layer and nylon for the skin.  Sterile


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 13, 2012)

Take a look at 21930 thru 21936.  They might be a possibility.  You might look at the 11400 codes, too.  You'll need dimensions of the mass documented in the operative report.


----------

